# Motorhomes and Aliens - the connection



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Whitby might soon be a no go for Motorhomes shortly under North Yorks. Council intentions. One of the Councillors involved seems to be a very balanced and sane individual ...... NOT.

http://www.listenradios.co.uk/blog/vladimir-putin-is-being-advised-by-aliens-says-labour-councillor/


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good show. Every council has fruitcakes, it's that some are easier to spot than others.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It would be far more credible if the daft bugger claimed that Putin *is* an alien!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:laugh:I might have belived it if it had come from the Daily Mash


----------

